# Do you know how to wash your cycling clothes to make them last longer?



## Souke-Cycling (Nov 3, 2020)

Do you have a riding set you often wear? Or a specific jersey that brings back your favorite memories? A set of cycling suits is expensive. Knowing how to wash and make them last longer is vital.

Here's how to wash, dry, and store your wear-reducing jerseys in the hopes of making your jersey last longer.

*— WASH —
1. Wash In Time*
Please be sure to wash your jersey after a workout. Every time you ride, your jersey will be covered with sweat, dander, and dirt. If you just throw it in the dirty clothes bucket and don't wash it in time, your jersey will stink. The reason your cycling clothing stinks is that it was damp and stinky with sweat when you took it off, and then you threw it in a pile where it stayed damp, a breeding ground for bacteria. 

*2. Wash With Like Colors*
If you don't want your jersey to be a different color, then please don't wash it with different colors of clothing (this rule applies to any clothing). Don't trust any colored clothing because you have no way of knowing if it's dyed until you take it out of the wash.

*3. Hand Wash*
Compared with machine washing, we recommend hand washing, because machine washing has certain uncertainties (the selected washing mode, whether use a mesh laundry bag, etc.), which will more easily cause damage to the clothes.

*4. Wash Up To 30 Degrees*
High water temperatures can damage garments, not just the elastic in the waist and short grippers, but the fabrics themselves.

*5. Use An Appropriate Amount Of Laundry Detergent, Do Not Use Softener*
Laundry detergent is highly concentrated. Using a small amount of laundry detergent will help you wash your clothes better. And avoid fabric softeners entirely, because they work by leaving a soft-feeling residue on the fabric. It’s the opposite of rinsing clean and will trap oils and odors. Softeners can also damage the elastane that helps give synthetic fabrics their stretch, which can shorten the garment's life.

*— HANG IT OUT —*
We recommend hanging your cycling clothing after washing and never using a dryer for next-to-skin garments. If there’s any oil or odor left, the heat will bake it into the garment at a fiber level and you’ll never get it fully out. As important, if hot water can damage fibers, a hot dryer can too. Instead, hang shorts to dry; other items can hang or lie flat.

*— STORAGE —*
Cycling clothing should be stored in the same manner as your other clothing: in a place that is cool, well-ventilated, and clean. Avoid letting it hang on itself or with other items that are wet.


----------

